# Hiring a van



## J Kennedy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello, Does anyone know of a van rental company that we could use - we are flying into Lisbon Thursday and hope to drop the van back off in Faro on Sunday but have had no luck finding a van? (hoping to do a big Ikea shop to furnish our house, but we have just found out the delivery charges are quite high to the Algarve)
Any ideas?
Jane


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

SIXT Rent a Car: rental cars, vans & limousine service
These seem to fulfil your requirements.


----------



## J Kennedy (Nov 23, 2008)

I will try them Thank you very much for your help

Jane


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

J Kennedy said:


> Hello, Does anyone know of a van rental company that we could use - we are flying into Lisbon Thursday and hope to drop the van back off in Faro on Sunday but have had no luck finding a van? (hoping to do a big Ikea shop to furnish our house, but we have just found out the delivery charges are quite high to the Algarve)
> Any ideas?
> Jane


Try Autojardim, they are one of the biggest rent a cars in the Algarve and have a office in Lisbon

they have 

MERCEDES VITO De Luxe CDI
VW TRANSPORTER De Luxe TDI
FORD TRANSIT
RENAULT TRAFIC


maybe some of these will fit your cargo

regards

Paulo


----------



## J Kennedy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help
jane


----------

